# Please, how is this done?



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't quite get a grip on this stitch...what does it look like to you?

http://www.cottagechicstore.com/estore/details/154133/0/10505


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought seed stitch at first, but it is so close together. You can see maybe that it would be that if you look at the color swatches.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Hard to see but it looks like moss/seed stitch knit with many strands together.
Perhaps it takes 3 to 4 women working together because it is so heavy?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

To me it looks like moss stitch


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

OMGosh - $1000????!!! It's a Seed St, done w/one of those yarns made up of multiple plies but not twisted tog....Moss is 2 sts atop each other? Looking at the closeups it's only 1 st.
I don't know how "One Knot throw is knitted by three to four women working together on one piece." can have worked on it - perhaps in different steps at different times? Usually that expression of 'several women' means the type of knitting done in the round in which several sit in a circle around the piece.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

The stitches are so compressed you hardly see the knit stitch--the Purl bumps seem so much bigger. I was wondering if maybe it was some sort of combo needle thing where one needle is smaller than the other.

I knew everyone would get a charge out of the price.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

well, that is silly of me, because then alternate purl bumps would be small and they are not. 

I think it must be plain seed stitch. No matter what kind of cotton, it is going to be heavy at that size. Some of the stranded/ lightly plied cotton is made with fibers that are sort of flimsy and not so dense, but cotton is still heavy.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

seed stitch maybe. expensive knot throw


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I Wonder if it's done only using their hands and not needles. that way there could be 4 woman side by side working on it. I tried googling for more info but came up empty.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Donnathomp said:


> I Wonder if it's done only using their hands and not needles. that way there could be 4 woman side by side working on it. I tried googling for more info but came up empty.


Perhaps the needles are six feet long. One lady per needle and one to wind the yarn around the working needle.
(sorry getting a little silly here but stranger things have happened) :roll:

I tried Googling too. South American knot stitch knitting etc. Got nothing.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

seafox said:


> I can't quite get a grip on this stitch...what does it look like to you?
> 
> http://www.cottagechicstore.com/estore/details/154133/0/10505


On this site you can purchase a sample swatch for $2: http://www.matteohome.com/shop/product/knot-throw/

You can also get a better idea of the stitch here: http://www.matteohome.com/shop/product/knot-swatch/

And it's only $800 on the Matteo site :mrgreen:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Sine said:


> On this site you can purchase a sample swatch for $2: http://www.matteohome.com/shop/product/knot-throw/
> 
> And the same thing is only $800 :mrgreen:


The swatch is a 10" square and you know that these women are getting minimum wage.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I believe I t is a knot stitch and here is a link to tutorial how to make that stitch

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-knot-stitch/


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

If you click on the original picture, it gets bigger, and there are 5 pictures altogether. You might get a better idea of what stitch it is.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

LizR said:


> these women are getting minimum wage.


And that's a piecework price, Not the standard US minimum wage.


Gini_knits said:


> knot stitch-http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-knot-stitch/


Interesting st, THX... must've must've missed that day it was posted. It's reversible and has a diagonal st affect, like a micro Blackberry st.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

rkr said:


> And that's a piecework price, Not the standard US minimum wage.


How much do the women doing the work really get paid to do the work to have someone else charge an outrageous price in the name of humanity and pocket the money from the sale is the question!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Free Shipping!! Gonna buy a couple of them. Love free shipping.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Gini_knits said:


> I believe I t is a knot stitch and here is a link to tutorial how to make that stitch
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-knot-stitch/


I agree. I was just ready to supply the same information, but I DID READ THE OTHER POSTS and found that you had already supplied the link.

Can you visualize a bed cover done in 100% cotton in this dense stitch? It must be as stiff as a board and weigh a ton.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

It looks like plain old seed stitch.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> It looks like plain old seed stitch.


That's what I thought also, the drape of the fabric confirmed it.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Could it be the slip stitch honeycomb pattern.
R1 K
R2 P, sl with y in front
R3 K
R4 sl with y in front ,P


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

looks like the rice or star stitch
read that little article where it takes 3 to 4 women to knit this at the same time


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rkr said:


> OMGosh - $1000????!!! It's a Seed St, done w/one of those yarns made up of multiple plies but not twisted tog....Moss is 2 sts atop each other? Looking at the closeups it's only 1 st.
> I don't know how "One Knot throw is knitted by three to four women working together on one piece." can have worked on it - perhaps in different steps at different times? Usually that expression of 'several women' means the type of knitting done in the round in which several sit in a circle around the piece.


USA calls it seed stitch; UK (and most Commonwealth countries) call it moss stitch. Confusing, because the US has a different stitch named moss stitch!

I still love language!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> USA calls it seed stitch; UK (and most Commonwealth countries) call it moss stitch. Confusing, because the US has a different stitch named moss stitch!
> 
> I still love language!


Let alone it is neither or any of the ones mentioned. You all know that seed/moss and its doubles are done with multiples of __ *+ 1*. Plus one means what???? It means the resulting stitches will stagger or slant (like twill ridges) from lower left to upper right on the public side of the fabric.

Stacked stitch work is just the number of stitches needed and can be uneven 3, 5, 7, 9 as long as there is NO + 1. You then will be creating stitches on top of each other--like stacked shells in crochet.

The one being pictured is done in very bulky #6 and works up quickly on the suggested US 13 or 15--I found 17 to be a little to large to give the definition as shown in the picture.

This same scarf stitch was posted recently with everyone guessing seed/moss but not noticing the stitches were all stacked. Even the link to Ravelry got everyone confused since the description of the pattern said it was seed worked in the "round" when the picture showed the stacked stitches were worked width wise of the scarf and seamed at the ends to form the cowl. Did anyone note the slip stitch edge and the direction of those slip stitch chains???

Try:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/koigu-linen-stitch-scarf
Note all stitches are stacked--may be a lighter weight in this pattern shown but I would be more confident that this is the stitch you are all wanting----LINEN.

Scroll to the bottom to see the reverse side of this stitch and also note in the blog how she too thinks it appears like seed (which is does from the front since I made my sister's cardigan in linen stitch--don't understand why she thought it was time consuming since mine went faster then seed).

http://blog.fabric.com/2013/08/knit_linen_stitch.html

Perhaps now would be a good time to introduce a crochet based terminology to knitting. In crochet there are "half" stitches where the full stitch is only partially completed.

So a half purl =hP could be substituted for a wyfd, sl 1, wybk instead (much easier to write hP don't you think).


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think it's blackberry stitch too.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought it was seed stitch,but the stitches look to close to be that. :lol:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

rkr said:


> OMGosh - $1000????!!! It's a Seed St, done w/one of those yarns made up of multiple plies but not twisted tog....Moss is 2 sts atop each other? Looking at the closeups it's only 1 st.
> I don't know how "One Knot throw is knitted by three to four women working together on one piece." can have worked on it - perhaps in different steps at different times? Usually that expression of 'several women' means the type of knitting done in the round in which several sit in a circle around the piece.


Wow, a little pricey!!! :lol:


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like moss stitch to me.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Busy girl said:


> Free Shipping!! Gonna buy a couple of them. Love free shipping.


Ha Ha.
Maybe just order the free shipping... the blanket we can make ourselves


----------



## oadball (Sep 21, 2012)

Try k1 p1 on right side and all knit on the wrong side,that is what it looks to me.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

One the sites that sells these items mentions that it is all made in the USA nearby his studio in Los Angeles.

This is an enlarged swatch for the blanket from MATTEO_2013_catalog.pdf
(There is also another blanket "Rope" listed in the same price range that is knitted in stockinette stitch)

It looks like 1x1 seed/moss stitch 

I hope it comes out as clear here as I can see it on my screen:


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

disgo said:


> Let alone it is neither or any of the ones mentioned. You all know that seed/moss and its doubles are done with multiples of __ *+ 1*. Plus one means what???? It means the resulting stitches will stagger or slant (like twill ridges) from lower left to upper right on the public side of the fabric.
> 
> Stacked stitch work is just the number of stitches needed and can be uneven 3, 5, 7, 9 as long as there is NO + 1. You then will be creating stitches on top of each other--like stacked shells in crochet.
> 
> ...


Jessica-Jean: If you think knitting nomenclature is different in knitting, British vs American crocheting is way worse. Add to that the difference in the numbering of the needles/hooks and it takes a translator to work magic to get beautiful things made.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see the price. We know how much time and effort go into knitting....three or more knitters?...and it's quite striking. I'd say it's fairly priced.



seafox said:


> The stitches are so compressed you hardly see the knit stitch--the Purl bumps seem so much bigger. I was wondering if maybe it was some sort of combo needle thing where one needle is smaller than the other.
> 
> I knew everyone would get a charge out of the price.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

LizR said:


> Hard to see but it looks like moss/seed stitch knit with many strands together.
> Perhaps it takes 3 to 4 women working together because it is so heavy?


I think this answer is right on -- and the price and description are marketing. Making this would not be so hard.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

That is definitely a knot stitch.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

hen said:


> Ha Ha.
> Maybe just order the free shipping... the blanket we can make ourselves


Good thinking. Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

So......what is the conclusion, or hasn't that happened. Seed stitch, linen stitch or knot stitch? It's a mystery!


----------



## vickie77 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am currently working on an infinity scarf, knitted on 13mm circular 29" needles, using the seed stitch. I purchased the pattern, which was supposed to be the same stitch as that expensive throw. I am using a bulky yarn. So far (and I am only 4" in for a 15" wide scarf), it is a very loose weave and does NOT look like the throw. No idea how to get that look with this yarn and these needles....not going to happen....I DO love that stitch shown in the throw but so far is a complete mystery to me. I am sure we will all keep searching and SOMEONE will figure it out.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

O M G - if you click on "Mateo Home" then click on Blankets and Throws, there is another "look alike" for $645.00 on "sale"---It does look like the same stitch tho


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

seafox said:


> I can't quite get a grip on this stitch...what does it look like to you?
> 
> http://www.cottagechicstore.com/estore/details/154133/0/10505


This is a seed stitch. The fiber content is 100% cotton. Whether one person or the whole village worked on this, taking turns, it is all about the fiber content. Cotton does not hold a twist like wool.

The price and the description are meant to appeal to the sort of consumer with a conscience and $$$ is not an issue. Poor women with olive skin, trying very hard to earn enough money to feed and clothe barefoot children is a very strong visual. Fifty years ago, this was the story of my own family.

Fair trade is wonderful, and I'm sure this piece is beautiful. I am also sure this is beyond the reach, budget wise, of many. I applaud anyone who wants to ease the suffering and hardship of others. At the same time, I wonder how much of the price tag is paying for overhead, etc., how much the women in the village receive.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Whenever possible I avoid buying from 3rd world nations as they are paid only pennies per hour they would considered rich at our minimum wages


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Looks like Moss/seed. I have done that stitch for some scarves and no two ever look alike. I don't know if it is the yarn, needles or me. :-(


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

It is just simple seed stitch in a bulky, loosely plied cotton. The three or four women likely did not knit on it simultaneously. Nor did they get paid enough for the work, despite the ghastly price.

ETA: I think it has been washed and blocked and the stitching has contracted a bit which makes the K1,P1 pattern less obvious. I have done seed stitch in three colors, I row, 1 color, and the colors no longer look like rows after blocking, they muddle together and confuse the eye. Just the joy of seed stitch!


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Sine said:


> On this site you can purchase a sample swatch for $2: http://www.matteohome.com/shop/product/knot-throw/
> 
> You can also get a better idea of the stitch here: http://www.matteohome.com/shop/product/knot-swatch/
> 
> ...


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

It looks like a very heavy butcher's twine. I have a huge cone that looks just like the one used in the post. It is the width of a super bulky yarn, is hardly twisted, and doesn't compress at all. I bought the darn thing for $7.00 -- what was I thinking?!! In my lifetime I'll never be able to truss enough turkeys or roasts.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

vickie77 said:


> I am currently working on an infinity scarf, knitted on 13mm circular 29" needles, using the seed stitch. I purchased the pattern, which was supposed to be the same stitch as that expensive throw. I am using a bulky yarn. So far (and I am only 4" in for a 15" wide scarf), it is a very loose weave and does NOT look like the throw. No idea how to get that look with this yarn and these needles....not going to happen....I DO love that stitch shown in the throw but so far is a complete mystery to me. I am sure we will all keep searching and SOMEONE will figure it out.


I'm also working on a super bulky seed stitch project and I agree that the throw does not look like seed stitch. I also recently completed some linen stitch projects and the throw is not linen stitch, either. I do NOT, however, know what it IS.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Gini_knits said:


> I believe I t is a knot stitch and here is a link to tutorial how to make that stitch
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-knot-stitch/


 :thumbup: :thumbup: think you are right


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Still got me licked...The edges looked stacked straight, bumps on the edges, not a slip stitch chain. The stitches look one over another. 

I do think it is shrunk some, but if you look very closely at the swatches it looks as if there is a some sort of extra row--or something going on between the rows of big purl bumps. 

Fun.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

for that price id expect it too change into something more than a throw lol good luck it is lovely


----------



## Sunnya (Jul 19, 2013)

I think it is Moss St.


----------



## bahardaway (Feb 1, 2015)

It's a seed stitch....you can watch how to do it on youtube...


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I read from that site and it is hand tied not done with needle or hook. Linda


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

weteach4ulinda said:


> I read from that site and it is hand tied not done with needle or hook. Linda


Ah, that makes sense. When all else fails, read ;~D.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I found something similar. Hard to tell how close since it's a variegated yarn & that disguises the overall look.
http://jolieaelder.blogspot.com/2010/03/catching-up.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judiostudio said:


> It looks like a very heavy butcher's twine. I have a huge cone that looks just like the one used in the post. It is the width of a super bulky yarn, is hardly twisted, and doesn't compress at all. I bought the darn thing for $7.00 -- what was I thinking?!! In my lifetime I'll never be able to truss enough turkeys or roasts.


You were thinking it would be good to knit or crochet cat beds, scatter rugs, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> ... I wonder how much of the price tag is paying for overhead, etc., how much the women in the village receive.


Not nearly enough, I'm sure.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Savta Fern said:


> Jessica-Jean: If you think knitting nomenclature is different in knitting, British vs American crocheting is way worse. Add to that the difference in the numbering of the needles/hooks and it takes a translator to work magic to get beautiful things made.


At least there are easily found tables with the US/UK crochet terminology. There are plenty of conversion tables for the old UK/US/metric needle and hook sizes. Have you found one that tells you that seed is moss is something else again elsewhere? You can buy stitch dictionaries that will show the same stitches ... with very different names, depending on ... ? Where the writer/editor learned to play with yarn? I like stitch dictionaries that don't name the stitches - just show a photo and have the directions how to replicate it. But that doesn't work well in today's 'connected' world. We need some organization - and international organization - to hammer out names for each stitch formation. We'll get _that_ along about the time the last non-metric knitting needle ceases to exist!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Good luck to us all. 
I just spent over an hour trying to remember where I saw a pattern for an afghan that wasn't the same as all the others for the past umpteen years. Found it again-called the Hourglass Throw-$7 (U.S. I assume and you know what the conversion rate is for Can/US money is right now) for the pattern. I have done so many of the same 5 patterns that I wanted something completely different. It's a variation on a leaf pattern but I am rather hesitant to buy the pattern and find it was either not well written or just too complicated for my concentration but I am in love....
In my bag of goodies-basics to make knitting life workable-is a guage with British,American and European sizes. Throw in that I am now using square needles and that shakes things up a bit. I can't throw out my old plastic needles in case someone might need them, and my old cable needles were a huge part of my life so I can't dispose of them even though they have the old British sizing on them with masking tape with metric sizes. As a seasoned knitter, you know the story. I'm hoping to get one of my granddaughters to get the knitting bug. Her sister lasted 10 minutes and gave up. Here's to more gorgeous creations and more laughs at the prices that we would never dream of charging.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Savta Fern said:


> Good luck to us all.
> I just spent over an hour trying to remember where I saw a pattern for an afghan that wasn't the same as all the others for the past umpteen years. Found it again-called the Hourglass Throw-$7 (U.S. I assume and you know what the conversion rate is for Can/US money is right now) for the pattern. I have done so many of the same 5 patterns that I wanted something completely different. It's a variation on a leaf pattern but I am rather hesitant to buy the pattern and find it was either not well written or just too complicated for my concentration but I am in love....
> In my bag of goodies-basics to make knitting life workable-is a gauge with British,American and European sizes. Throw in that I am now using square needles and that shakes things up a bit. I can't throw out my old plastic needles in case someone might need them, and my old cable needles were a huge part of my life so I can't dispose of them even though they have the old British sizing on them with masking tape with metric sizes. As a seasoned knitter, you know the story. I'm hoping to get one of my granddaughters to get the knitting bug. Her sister lasted 10 minutes and gave up. Here's to more gorgeous creations and more laughs at the prices that we would never dream of charging.


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hourglass-throw My computer is showing it as $9.13 Canadian _right now_; it'll probably be more tomorrow. 

Have you read any of the project notes of the three-hundred-odd knitters who have already knitted it? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hourglass-throw/people
I think that it wouldn't have been made by so many if there were errors or if it were poorly written.

If the price is daunting, then how about looking at the free ones?
Lace, seamless, and one-piece: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&pa=lace%2Bseamless%2Bone-piece&sort=best&pc=blanket

Not lace, seamless, and one-piece: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=-lace&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&pa=%2Bseamless%2Bone-piece&sort=best&pc=blanket&page=1


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

This is a seed stitch, in my scarf, row 1: *k1, p1; repeat * across. ( row 1is not repeated again in the square. Row 2: k the p sts and p the k sts. Repeat row 2 throughout the rest of the square.


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

The two middle pics look like seed st. The first. & last do not look like seed stitch or maybe a different yarn.


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

This is a seed stitch from my scarf pattern. row 1: * k1, p1; repeat from* across, (you do not do row 1 again in the block. ). row2; k the p sts & p the k sts. Repeat row 2 through out the block.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Found this link when I put in "south American knot stitch".
I really wasn't interested in doing surgical knots LOL even if Mr Google thought so.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=AwrSbgWA185Uo1kA8OhXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTB0NWV2MHRqBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkA1NNRTcwM18x?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-901&va=south+american+knot+stitch
The pic for the knot throw is in this bunch.


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

This is the mesh stitch, I would just pick a stitch I like & do it ,!it will be nice any way you do it.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd take a guess at seed stitch.


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

There is a u-tube showing how to do the. "Knot stitch". You could try a few on scrap yarn .& see if it looks like the cotton throw/ blanket. I would not do 100% cotton as it will stretch like a dish cloth.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean: As usual, I bow to your knowledge. You found the pattern as the Hourglass Throw-the other sites had no results. I may just have to bite the bullet and do it tomorrow. No matter what colour it was done in, they all looked great and many people who responded said they would use the pattern again. Nervous but eager. Since I have used my favourites several times each, it should, I hope, pay for itself in many colours. It's a fancied up version of a leaf pattern but I do not have the patience to break it down and do it myself. That was left up to Anne Hanson and she did it well. Hopefully, my efforts will do it justice. There are so many gorgeous patterns out there that I just wouldn't touch because I don't need or have any use for it, but this pattern is calling my name. Wish me luck and don't let me wuss out while making it. Thanks.


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

I believe it's crochet. It's called the thermal stitch, done with two strands of yarn.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a seed stitch afghan on one of the pages Jessica jean gave us.

http://kimmerseyourself.blogspot.com/2008/08/peteys-blanket.html


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

The thermal crochet stitch is on the u-tube, & the stitch itself is worked doubling it on the back, but I still think the seed stitch looks closer. The description of the blanket should have stated if crochet or knitted. I don 't know other countries techniques, so it may made in another country, rarely are they made in the US.


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

It will look nice whatever sts she does it in. A blanket would be a lot of work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Commercial ads frequently mislabel knits as crocheted and vice-versa.

Yes, a blanket is a lot of work. You can see bits and pieces of _a few_ of the ones I've made over the last forty years at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Commercial ads frequently mislabel knits as crocheted and vice-versa.
> 
> Yes, a blanket is a lot of work. You can see bits and pieces of _a few_ of the ones I've made over the last forty years at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean


I just took a look at your ravelry projects pages. You've done some truly lovely work and made some amazing changes on some projects. Congratulations!


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

I looked at all your pieces displayed, very nice , very unique colors. & I always make myself stuff over sized to be warm! But I really made the baby blanket for my grandson's baby over sized, I wanted it for her crib & even a little big for that. But they loved it. It was the baby blocks pattern from Debbie MaComber's site.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ShirleyS said:


> I looked at all your pieces displayed, very nice , very unique colors. & I always make myself stuff over sized to be warm! But I really made the baby blanket for my grandson's baby over sized, I wanted it for her crib & even a little big for that. But they loved it. It was the baby blocks pattern from Debbie MaComber's site.


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-blocks-2

Pretty pattern! I haven't worked a basket weave in decades; maybe it's time again.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

It looks like a Seed Stich to me.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

10" x 10" swatches are only $2.......get a bunch of them and put them together. lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> 10" x 10" swatches are only $2.......get a bunch of them and put them together. lol


Now, that's a great idea! Assuming anyone really wants to do that. At worst, the swatch would serve as a great hot pad.


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

I doubt they would let anyone order that many swatches. Lol!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ShirleyS said:


> I doubt they would let anyone order that many swatches. Lol!


One for you, one for each of your sisters/brothers/cousins/pets, etc. It _could_ be done, but it's not something I'd do.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Heck, I'd rather knit the thing than take the time to do all the paperwork to send for swatches. 

I bet we could make a pretty nice woven version of a throw/rug like that in long strips on a home made loom/jig. 

A version of peg weaving, maybe even done outside where you could stake the pegs far apart, to make 90 inch strips without having to roll it up in the process. 

This throw is really awfully heavy looking. It would be great for throwing down as a rug for baby to crawl on, but even for that it doesn't need to be heavy like that. Better a washable afghan. Can you imagine washing/drying this monster? 

I have trouble folding my cotton quilt with its weight on my sore hands now. I'd have to hire a wheelbarrow pusher for this. 
But I love the rustic look. 

Another thing I've always wanted to do is make my own hammock with the knot stitch they use for fishing nets.
So many ideas and not so much time. 
I suppose you could knit it using mesh stitch, but it might 'knot' be as stable. 
I'm making another bias wrap. Good Super Bowl knitting, except the game kept getting in the way! I'm using Amazing yarn . by Lion Brand. I love the colorways in that yarn. It's a bit scratchy until you wash and soften it, but I still like it. Nice for a self striping bias thing. 
Have a good day.


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, I have been wondering if my king size quilt I made will fit in my washing machine & dryer, or if a laundry at one would be bigger. But I ruined a whole load of good clothes at the laundry mat once, I don 't trust them, maybe a dry cleaners could wash it for me. I had no idea it would be this heavy, but it sure is warm. Lol! ... Hard to carry around, I do have a wheel barrel! Ha thanks for the idea !


----------



## ShirleyS (Dec 29, 2014)

Doing work in strips. I know a VA man whom has a beautiful afghan, he said that a group of women each crocheted a strip & some have extra stitching on it, & another person put them together to make the flag like afghan, & they made one for each vet. & handed them out on VA Day. I was amazed that all those women did the strips separately .& they all fit together so well, & that they knew how many to make.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The laundromats around here usually have at least one washer that's intended for washing oversized things like sleeping bags, scatter rugs, and quilts. Before I got a front-loading washer, I used to trek over to it once a year to wash the larger afghans.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I think it looks like a wrapped knit stitch.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> It looks like plain old seed stitch.


I think it's plain old seed stitch, too. . .with a doubled strand. They "scrunched" it or folded it a bit wonky for the photographs, to deliberately confound us! Also, I think the reference to "3 or 4 women working together" means that it's a relay-knitted piece, whereby the project on the needles is passed along to someone else, on the next shift. 'Round-the-clock knitting. . .just like factory-work! But hey! I've been known to have strange thoughts. . .

:mrgreen:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought it looked like the linen stitch. 
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/linen.htm


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ramram0003 said:


> I thought it looked like the linen stitch.
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/linen.htm


My initial reaction was, NAH! I know the linen stitch pretty well, mostly because I don't care for it.

BUT I wasn't thinking of the backside. You may be onto something...


----------

